# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Jingle Jangle Jingle

## YungRasputin

*Liver King voice* i said i wasnt gonna touch the stuff, havent touched the stuff, wont touch the stuff - i lied 

hehe but yes, introducing my pair of Great Basin locality gophers - Pituophis catenifer deserticola, normal/wild type captive male (Courier) and captive female (Red Lucy) - i was only able to get pix of Red Lucy because the male slithered right into his den and started playing in the substrate lol but Ill take some of him later on 

Red Lucy:

----------

Aspen0122 (01-06-2023),*Bogertophis* (01-05-2023),_Homebody_ (01-05-2023)

----------


## YungRasputin

(also in case mods are wondering - the thread title, snake names, etc are all Fallout: New Vegas references because the Great Basin territory is actually part of the game) 

also got to hear there little rattles while housing them which sounded like little bumble bees and was über kawaii 🥰

----------


## Bogertophis

Wonderful additions- I love gopher snakes, also bull snakes- have bred & kept both in the past.   And we need more "variety" around here too.   :Very Happy:

----------

YungRasputin (01-05-2023)

----------


## YungRasputin

> Wonderful additions- I love gopher snakes, also bull snakes- have bred & kept both in the past.   And we need more "variety" around here too.


it’s really a funny turn of events as it’s totally a “i could’ve easily passed on something i’m now totally obsessed with” sort of situation because i had seen them before but didn’t know anything about them and assumed they were more in the corn snake, garter snake, etc category

then after i got my whole operation planned out i realized i had 2 spots available so i started researching and surfing and just so happened to find Clint from Clint’s Reptiles video on them and was like woah wait a second 

then i saw they were classified as a “large constrictor” which would bring them into my focus (my biz focus is “large constrictors”) THEN i found out they were like the perfect (but harmless) copies of prairie rattlesnakes and was completely sold - originally was going to get this cool San Diego locality pair but then saw the Great Basins and it was a done deal

absolutely obsessed with gophers and absolutely might be something i explore deeper as i go along my breeding journey  :Very Happy:

----------

_Homebody_ (01-05-2023)

----------


## YungRasputin

another cool thing is: with the addition of this pair that means i have a species of large constrictor snake from every continent but Europe and Antarctica - which was a big personal achievement when i did this with arachnids and got all the continents but Antarctica so its cool that im nearly there with my snake crew too

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2023),_Homebody_ (01-05-2023)

----------


## Bogertophis

> another cool thing is: with the addition of this pair that means i have a species of large constrictor snake from every continent but Europe and Antarctica - which was a big personal achievement when i did this with arachnids and got all the continents but Antarctica so it’s cool that i’m nearly there with my snake crew too


I don't think there ARE any in Antarctica, so you probably shouldn't count that one.  I have a suggestion for a European candidate-one I used to want myself, years back, after seeing them in a book. 

*Elaphe quatuorlineata (common names: four-lined snake, Bulgarian ratsnake) is a member of the family Colubridae. The four-lined snake is a non-venomous species and one of the largest of the European snakes.

*

----------

_Homebody_ (01-05-2023)

----------


## YungRasputin

> I don't think there ARE any in Antarctica, so you probably shouldn't count that one.  I have a suggestion for a European candidate-one I used to want myself, years back, after seeing them in a book. 
> 
> *Elaphe quatuorlineata (common names: four-lined snake, Bulgarian ratsnake) is a member of the family Colubridae. The four-lined snake is a non-venomous species and one of the largest of the European snakes.
> 
> *



i mean that’s true but who knows maybe there’s giant ice pythons in the unexplored parts  :Razz: 

but those also seem super cool! so far the only Euro species i have seen available is from the Natrix genus but i’ll def keep those in mind also! is also funny that you say this because i thought it would be cool to try to find the largest constrictor species in Germany as kind of a nod to the homelands which i think is Elaphe longissima so same genus that i was thinking! lol

----------

_Homebody_ (01-05-2023)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...but those also seem super cool! so far the only Euro species i have seen available is from the Natrix genus but ill def keep those in mind also! is also funny that you say this because i thought it would be cool to try to find the largest constrictor species in Germany as kind of a nod to the homelands which i think is Elaphe longissima so same genus that i was thinking! lol


To me, these seem like a blend of American bull snakes & yellow rat snakes- they have a substantial build, & look intimidating (well, not to me...to me they look cuddly) but supposedly they're fairly mellow.  Anyway, I always thought they looked cool, but the downside is they might be hard to find, especially c/b ones, & in the U.S.

----------

YungRasputin (01-06-2023)

----------


## Aspen0122

> 


So cyooooot <3

----------

YungRasputin (01-06-2023)

----------

